#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-02
 * seattlegaucho *sigh*
<MarkDude> Hello seattlegaucho 
<seattlegaucho> hi there
<MarkDude> Dont let the bastards grind you down.
<seattlegaucho> :) thx ... but it's the frustration with a guy we call "the tool" ... he implemented puppet in such a way that we had to coin a few monikers
<seattlegaucho> " the problem is not the tool, but the tool setting up the tool"
<seattlegaucho> ... or "fuppet"
<MarkDude> lol
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-02-27
<bkerensa> valorie: Oregon will be having a global jam if any washington folks are in the southern parts and care to join us
 * MarkDude wishes he could roadtrip
<valorie> when is global jam again?
 * valorie just got back from dad's ortho surgeon appt.
<valorie> still out of the loops
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-02-29
<bkerensa> valorie: Do you guys have anyone up in Seattle Area who has any Ubuntu CD's a guy in Seattle asked me if there was anyone in Washington via a Portland mailing list...
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-02
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> althara might know -- why not shoot an email to the list?
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> valorie: Ubuntu Oregon will be coming up for LFNW
<bkerensa> we are renting a van
<valorie> awesome!
<MarkDude> Small chance I may make it there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: If we have space we could take you... Were leaving on the 27th and returning on the 30th
<bkerensa> Every man for himself for lodging though
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> that would be cool to have some Fedora money spent to help Ubuntu folks get there
<MarkDude> How many are going>?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: 2 so far but we hope enough for a van otherwise were just going by car
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Good plan
<MarkDude> Better than hitchhiking
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-01
<bkerensa> valorie_: hi
<bkerensa> valorie_: Do you know how many people attend linux fest northwest by chance?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-03
<valorie> bkerensa: maybe 400?
<valorie> not sure
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-02-24
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-02-23
<Salt> valorie, ditto!
<valorie> excellet
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> should be really fun
<Salt> yeap
<valorie> what are you up to these days?
<valorie> well I mean, except for the obvious
<valorie> GSLUG, SeaGL, I know
<Salt> school
<Salt> went back in summer and graduating next quarter
<Salt> switched majors so to graduate I need to take one foreign language and two 400 level courses each quarter
<Salt> also I'm doing ~20 hr/wk of research, so yeah, free time and sleep, whare are these?
<valorie> wow
<valorie> very impressive
<valorie> what's your major?
<valorie> if anybody can make that schedule work, it's you
<Salt> communications, focusing on public speaking and rhetoric, though my research is in programming learning through oss remixing
<valorie> nice mix
<valorie> will you do a talk this year at LFNW?
<Salt> well, mine made it into the proposed sessions, but I haven't gotten confirmation yet
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I hope to hear it
<Salt> will you have the kubuntu table going?
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I think KDE and the Portland Ubuntu people will share
<valorie> and hopefully closer to y'all this time
<valorie> felt strange being off on my own
<Salt> yaeh definitely
<Salt> did you see that lubuntu is switching from gtk to qt?
<Salt> lxde itself is rather
<valorie> right
<valorie> I'm back to doing genealogy research, using gramps
<valorie> I so wish they were using Qt
<valorie> gtk seems not to be progressing
<valorie> oh, well, at least there are good free options
<Salt> more regressing, cest la vie
<Salt> I'm going to get some shut eye before a week without any, toodles
<valorie> sweet dreams
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-03-06
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> pls pls pls)
<valorie> well, sure, why not
